# One of the finest sermons I've ever heard...



## Galatians220 (Jan 2, 2012)

...especially for the new year. Preached by Breno Macedo yesterday at Southfield Reformed Presbyterian Church. Its topics are prayer and preaching - the preaching being not just done by those ordained to do so, but by those commissioned to evangelize (that is, all of us) as well. Here's the link: Kingdom Priorities - SermonAudio.com

If you ever get the opportunity to hear Mr. Macedo preach, please take it. The Lord has blessed us at SRPC with many opportunities to hear him during the pastoral search...

Ordinarily, I don't post sermon links here; everyone has his/her own favorite sermons and is blessed every Lord's Day, but this one was special.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 2, 2012)

Margaret, I will have to listen to it: the things that are refreshing to you that you've passed along have often been such a help to me as well.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you, Heidi! I pray it will bless you!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 2, 2012)

He is very good Margaret. Thank You.


----------

